# Where to get Downloadable Movies for Fire



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Is pretty much the only place to get downloadable movies for the Fire (legally) is through "buying" them from Amazon and only those that have a "download" option you can buy?  A friend wants to load some movies on her Fire for a trip and I'm not sure she can load anything for offline viewing without actually paying for something. Is that generally true?


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

You should be able to load any compatible DRM-free movie via a USB cable connected to a computer.  It would just need to be in a format supported by the Fire, such as MP4.  I haven't tried this yet, but I think I've seen others mention that they have done it successfully.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand that when one sideloads movies onto the Fire, they are placed in the "Gallery" not in Videos...haven't tried it yet, though....

Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Are you side loading videos into \media\videos?

Not sure if Mobo is available in the Appstore, but it is a video player that seems to be able to play more formats. I use it on my gTablet to play videos that won't play in the default player.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the info Amazon has on their help page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200729790

*Transfer personal files to your Kindle Fire with a USB and play personal videos in the Gallery app. *

To transfer your personal videos to your Kindle Fire with a USB cable, connect your personal computer to your Kindle and copy a video to your Kindle. To watch the video, launch the Gallery application and tap the video.


----------

